# new guy with a bottle question



## heck914 (Jul 6, 2006)

hello, new guy here from CT.  Wondering if you can tell me anything about a bottle i picked recently at an old carriage shop. 
 It is a 5 Gallon jug in a spring loaded wooden crate. The bottom of the bottle says :
 F.C.W. INC 
 155
 1933
 The wooden crate says 
 Fred C. white
 New york City
 "twoplex"
 trademark 1905
 along with some other things you can see in the picture. 
 The bottom of the crate is stamped  E.B. POWERS (?) (its hard to read) New Haven , CT
 What would this bottle have been used for?? Is "twoplex" describing the crate? is this worth anything?
 Thanks!
 Mark


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Jul 6, 2006)

Could be wrong of course but it looks like a water bottle to me. The kind they turn upside down on a dispenser to supply drinking water. Some or most now are made of plastic though not all. I don't think it is worth a lot by itself though they get kind of pricey in antique stores around here. In my opinion having the crate substantially adds to its value and definitely gives you some great information to do further research. Wish I could be more help as I have not dealt with many water bottles and have no idea how common or uncommon it is to find one with the crate. It is the first I've seen with its crate. Very interesting. Welcome to the Forum and hope you enjoy it as much as I have. Someone should come along directly who can help you more.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Mark, Dan hit the nail right on the head. It's a water bottle and carrier. The bottles generally sell for $20 but with the carrier $50 to $60. They are pretty common in antique shops in my neck of the woods.


----------



## huffmnd (Jul 7, 2006)

It is definately a water bottle for a water cooler, the bottle by itself is common but with the crate I have never seen one around here before so I would say that it takes the price up a notch or two. Here is mine.


----------



## huffmnd (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is the rest of the set up (with a little bit of decoration) I will be repainting it as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## huffmnd (Jul 7, 2006)

Now this reminds me of another question that I have. In this water cooler that I have there is a stoneware crock of sorts, here is a pic


----------



## huffmnd (Jul 7, 2006)

And here is the name


----------



## huffmnd (Jul 7, 2006)

Can anyone give me any info on the maker?


----------



## heck914 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the quick responses!
 Now comes the fun part, trying to clean it.   The place where i got this had a couple more of these, i should try and get them. 

 Mark


----------



## capsoda (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Mike, The crock would have been for ice. There is some info on the net. Try a google search on water coolers.


----------



## huffmnd (Jul 7, 2006)

Well that makes sense now that I think about it, how else would it be called a cooler unless it had a place for ice. Thanks for the info I will check it out.


----------

